# Next Get Together.



## barls (21/9/10)

ok guys and girls when is the next get together.


----------



## BjornJ (21/9/10)

Hi Barls,
Nick (Edgecliff_brewer) says he is hoping to host something in Feb, in Balmain.
But maybe we could sneak in a session before then?
:lol: 

Would be fun to do a big brew (hint hint) and those who get a cube all bring the beer back at the meetup at Nick's and we can see what different results people get with different setups and yeasts, dry hopping, etc.
Or just meetup and have a beer, either way!

Bjorn


----------



## fasty73 (21/9/10)

What about on the Gold Coast?


----------



## barls (21/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> What about on the Gold Coast?


just a little bit out of the isb area, ie inner sydney.
unless your going to fly us all???
wahoo trips to goldie for all isbers on fasty


----------



## InCider (21/9/10)

Fasty, you need to be here: SE Qld Xmas Swap

:drinks:


----------



## redbeard (21/9/10)

Usually Dec/Jan is out, as people too busy. That leaves Oct / Nov. Early Oct has Paddys, late Oct is ANHC, followed by Bitter n Twisted, & late Nov has the xmas swap. So mid Oct or mid Nov or very maybe early Dec ...


----------



## BjornJ (21/9/10)

The homebrew club on the northern beaches are hoping to arrange a "big brew day" after going to Crozdog's last big brew day.

Hoping to organise something in January, a get-together where some of us will bring our gear and brew and the rest can give "helpful advice" and drink beer, before having an informal little beer competition.

Just struggeling with where to have it to get both the ISB'ers and the NBBC'ers to come.
Thinking somewhere in North Sydney would be ok as I am guessing Dave's homebrew is the LHBS of a lot of the ISB'ers as well.
But after checking with the North Sydney Oval and what they charge that was out..

The last meetup for the northern beaches bunch was in Oxford Falls, which was a great location, but a loooong way from the city  
Will have another chat with North Sydney council and ask around for community halls or something similar.

Hmm... anyone who knows a place central enough to get both the northern beaches and the ISB'ers back home on public transport where we can bring some brewrigs on gas and one or two on electricity?

Bjorn


----------



## barls (21/9/10)

BjornJ said:


> Hi Barls,
> Nick (Edgecliff_brewer) says he is hoping to host something in Feb, in Balmain.
> But maybe we could sneak in a session before then?
> :lol:
> ...


nicks has been shifted to feb now has it.

a brew day would be cool the problem is finding the time.

im happy to possibly have a nice and quiet few beer get together at my place swmbo pending of course.


----------



## BjornJ (21/9/10)

Nick stopped by on Sunday while I was brewing, 
he was saying he was hoping to organise something in Feb as he is away in January.

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (25/9/10)

Yeah, sorry guys. After speaking to few people I worked out that Oct would be no good because of the long weekend and competitions(?). I am busy at the moment with a renovation and have big family event in Nov, so this pretty much kills doing it this side of Christmas. I would be keen to do Feb/Mar. I will supply the sausages (home-made!). I just bought a 23 jet mongolian burner for NG out in the courtyard here, so I will at least have a burner ready to go as well.

P.S. If anyone has any advice on gaining a good seal on a very nasty steel pipe and cheap ball valve on the mongolian burner, I'd appreciate it. I will assume that I should get a decently machined brass/steel pipe to screw into the burner.


----------



## barls (12/10/10)

any suggestions for the next one peoples?


----------



## mikem108 (13/10/10)

Novemberfest


----------



## barls (13/10/10)

sounds good when and where???


----------



## Pollux (13/10/10)

mmmmm, once I get the rig plumbed up and run it a few times I might think about hosting a brewday......


----------



## DJR (10/11/10)

Come up to mine in the Mountains...

Might need to get out a tent and a few sleeping bags though it is a long way up isn't it


----------



## redbeard (10/11/10)

So nsw beer swap is end of month, that leaves 2 weekends before then dec / jan. I will be around for dec / jan (work) but not sure about others. Instead of a brewday, could just have beers (less organising). Howabout a sat afternoon / night at one of harts/lord/taphouse/squires/concordia/barls/djr/etc ? Could be open to any brewers, not just isb ... thoughts ?


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (10/11/10)

redbeard said:


> So nsw beer swap is end of month, that leaves 2 weekends before then dec / jan. I will be around for dec / jan (work) but not sure about others. Instead of a brewday, could just have beers (less organising). Howabout a sat afternoon / night at one of harts/lord/taphouse/squires/concordia/barls/djr/etc ? Could be open to any brewers, not just isb ... thoughts ?


Yeah I am up for a pre Xmas Sydney brewers catchup for a few beers.


----------



## barls (11/11/10)

yeah i could do pre Christmas beers depending on when.


----------



## Stuster (11/11/10)

I'd be up for that. How about Paddy's? Or the Concordia Club? Probably this weekend is too soon, so could be next weekend. That work for people?


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (11/11/10)

Stuster said:


> I'd be up for that. How about Paddy's? Or the Concordia Club? Probably this weekend is too soon, so could be next weekend. That work for people?


That weekend is good for me although it may be a stretch for those with families or dare I say "other commitments", as brewshare is then on the Tuesday and then the case swap the next weekend.


----------



## barls (11/11/10)

paddys sounds good next weekend. already have the pass.


----------



## redbeard (11/11/10)

Paddy's works for me. Note there is some cityrail trackwork in the city circle, so check train timetables.


----------



## barls (16/11/10)

what time then boys????im good for the afternoon catch up with possibly dinner there.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (16/11/10)

barls said:


> what time then boys????im good for the afternoon catch up with possibly dinner there.


I am easy anytime suits me for a beer or two out there, would prefer Saturday arvo so I have some time for recuperation before work again though.


----------



## Stuster (16/11/10)

Definitely Saturday for me. What about 3-4? Later or earlier?


----------



## barls (16/11/10)

a start at about 3/4 and then just as long as people can stay around could be an option.
id prefer saturday


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (17/11/10)

3-4 sounds great will give me a chance to bottle my Xmas case swap earlier in the day.


----------



## redbeard (17/11/10)

sat 3pm then


----------



## barls (17/11/10)

done.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (20/11/10)

barls said:


> done.


Sorry boys something has come up wont be able to attend today, will explain further at XMAS case swap


----------

